# How to change the album highlight photo



## Greg (May 29, 2002)

I just discovered how to change the photo that shows up on the gallery page representing the album. It's a little obscure so I thought I'd post it here. Just go to the gallery, select the album you want to modify, and under the desired picture, select "Highlight Photo" from the drop-down (this only appears if you created the album or have permissions to edit it). You should then get a confirmation window to change the highlight photo. That's it! Hope this helps!


----------

